# Recommendations for higher quality propane smoker?



## wahoowad (Sep 16, 2017)

I've been using a Landmann 3405GLA propane smoker for several years and it more or less suits my needs for occasional smoking. Low maintenance, enough space, happy with the convenience and results of propane. I almost always stick to the basics - ribs, pork butt, briskett, beef ribs - because this is what I like. 

But it is a pretty basic unit and sometimes feels like the quality is borderline. I also know it is an entry level, relatively inexpensive unit so not expecting it to have a lot of wow factor.  Things like door latches, touchy temperature control, hard to service the burner when needed, etc. so am interested in recommendations for the next step up in quality in a new propane smoker. What brands and models do you recommend I look at? I'd like something nice enough that I can leave it on my deck next to my Weber grill (which I cover) as currently this Landmann is a little rusty and sun faded so I usually carry it out by my shed after use.













landmann-3405gla-3-l.jpg



__ wahoowad
__ Sep 16, 2017


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 17, 2017)

For the most part the <$400 Gassers are all similar with similar issues. For a last a lifetime, programmable, gas smoker, you are talking professional smokers at $10,000+. These guys have some interesting units at $2000+ but racks and mounting frames seem to be sold separately...JJ

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/to...MI1dT12dKr1gIViWSGCh1rkw35EAQYDiABEgLrWPD_BwE


----------



## 3montes (Sep 20, 2017)

I see this as a issue throughout our hobby. Most big box store smokers and other equipment are designed for affordability of mass production and oriented to the consumer market of the weekend or casual smoker. There is not much in between the readily available box store stuff and the high end high dollar pro commercial products.

I just have gone through this shopping for a flat top propane griddle. You have the Blackstone and Camp Chef in the $300 range. Then there is nothing until $1200.

I think there is a market for some manufacturer to fill the void of some better quality equipment at a higher cost without having to go right to the pro commercial stuff.


----------



## cmayna (Sep 20, 2017)

Whatever you get, get a cover for it as well.   Glad to see you have a Weber charcoal grill.  That is one of my favorite smokers.


----------



## wahoowad (Sep 20, 2017)

Someone like Weber should come out with a mid-grade propane smoker. Their grills have the kind of quality I think I am looking for - not top end but also not stamped sheet metal made to last a season or two. The Weber stuff I have is designed to last with minimal maintenance. But the smoker requires mods and such to keep it going - that or you just accept the nasty way they get and/or fix how doors hang or drawers slide.


----------



## wahoowad (Oct 29, 2017)

What is this Blackstone smoker? All I see is a kabob grill when I search.

Is the Camp Chef really better than the GOSM and similarly designed smokers? Look like the same basic design and possibly have similar challenges. 

I would like to find something in the $300 to $500 range but it needs to offer something in terms of quality and features to set itself apart from the typical gosm style square smokebox with bottom burner.


----------



## rrweather (Jan 4, 2018)

I’m glad this Question was asked. I’m sad there weren’t better answers. I had the same question. I would spend $500 to $1000 for a better quality propane smoker but they literally don’t exist. I can’t believe the market is $250 or $10k. I also had the same thought about Weber. I feel like for the price point of their genesis gas grills, what you get is fair. I’d love to have the equivalent in a gas smoker from them.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 5, 2018)

Sausage maker has a nice unit for $5,000....  out of my league I'm afraid....

https://www.sausagemaker.com/product-p/19-1017.htm


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 26, 2018)

Dave, JJ, Wahoowad,
This is why I built my vertical 36cu.ft. outhouse smoker.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...ard-outhouse-smoker-build-pics-addded.261865/











 
I have about $500 in it. The auto upgrade will be about $100 bucks (if I don't have to buy the safety valve; might have one located for free). The burner set up with needle valve from Tejas smokers cost me about $60 bucks.
I can smoke 160~180# of sausage, 120# of andouille, 24 pork butts, or 36 chickens. Have not loaded it up with turkeys yet, but I estimate I could get (12) 12~15# birds in there, which is the perfect size to smoke anyways.

I have cooked on it for about a year now and have a feel for it now. I know the adjustments I need to make. More sq. inches of flew, low pressure regulator and the new Tejas low pressure burner. Now it's time to dial it in, then add the auto to it.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 26, 2018)

FWIW, 
When going automatic; especially with propane, the larger the volume of the smoker the better. You get smaller temp. swings and it's easier to control...


----------



## nursewizzle (Mar 29, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> FWIW,
> When going automatic; especially with propane, the larger the volume of the smoker the better. You get smaller temp. swings and it's easier to control...


What do you mean automatic?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 29, 2018)

Sausage Maker has the best small home smokers I've seen....   The have temperature control, that I'm assuming use a modulated gas control valve in order to maintain the high tolerance temperature control...  You might call to check the lower operating temperature limit...  It should be around 70-80 deg. F for a quality smoker...  

https://www.sausagemaker.com/100-lb-Stainless-Steel-Gas-Smoker-p/19-1017.htm
https://www.sausagemaker.com/150-lb-Stainless-Steel-Gas-Smoker-p/19-1018.htm


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 29, 2018)

nursewizzle said:


> What do you mean automatic?


Digital PID controller, thermocouple, and auto valve. When the smokehouse temp. falls to the lower bound (-5* from set point) the PID controller opens the auto valve on the propane. This increases the flame in the smokehouse. When the the upper bound is reached (usually +1~2* of set point) the auto valve shuts off. This keeps the temp. in the smokehouse within range. 

I plan on piping in a bypass which will keep a constant low flame in the smokehouse-instead of a true on/off system. This will moderate extreme temp. swings...the temp. will still be able to fall to low bound, but much more slowly than an on/off system. I also plan on putting a needle valve down stream of the control valve to regulate the flame to heat the smokehouse slowly instead of it being wide open full flame......
I can dial the system in this way. And it should work.


----------



## nursewizzle (Mar 30, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Digital PID controller, thermocouple, and auto valve. When the smokehouse temp. falls to the lower bound (-5* from set point) the PID controller opens the auto valve on the propane. This increases the flame in the smokehouse. When the the upper bound is reached (usually +1~2* of set point) the auto valve shuts off. This keeps the temp. in the smokehouse within range.
> 
> I plan on piping in a bypass which will keep a constant low flame in the smokehouse-instead of a true on/off system. This will moderate extreme temp. swings...the temp. will still be able to fall to low bound, but much more slowly than an on/off system. I also plan on putting a needle valve down stream of the control valve to regulate the flame to heat the smokehouse slowly instead of it being wide open full flame......
> I can dial the system in this way. And it should work.



Wow that sounds fancy!!!


----------

